# Roast beef without garlic



## aldei (Oct 31, 2010)

I want to roast a good quality piece of beef (probably scotch fillet) for friends that do not eat garlic. Any ideas on what I could marinate it in?


----------



## DaveSoMD (Oct 31, 2010)

I love the flavor combination of beef and rosemary.


----------



## danpeikes (Oct 31, 2010)

how about doing a pepper crust on it?


----------



## Hammster (Oct 31, 2010)

If it's a good quality piece of beef, why would you marinate it? I'm not familiar with Scotch filet, does it go by another name?

danpeikes and Dave have the right idea. A pepper crust or other type of a rub would be more than enough. I really enjoy breaking out various spices/dried herbs from the spice cabinet and mixing and matching a blend to put on a nice roast. 

A very tasty blend is chinese 5 spice. No garlic and has a nice fall feel to the flavors.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 31, 2010)

Scotch fillet = ribeye roast.

A good cut of meat that needs little or no help.  Salt and pepper the exterior and roast.


----------



## Hammster (Oct 31, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Scotch fillet = ribeye roast.
> 
> A good cut of meat that needs little or no help. Salt and pepper the exterior and roast.


 
Thanks Andy. Then yes, don't marinate this amazing cut of beef.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 31, 2010)

A nice spice rub is the way to go for a rib roast.

heavy on the black pepper
rosemary is great
onion powder/salt/granulated, whatever you have
thyme
paprika


I like to use two store bought blends and mix them 50/50 for a rib roast rub.McCormicks Montreal Steak and Montreal Chicken.

Pappy's is another blend that makes a good rub for that.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 31, 2010)

Roast beef without garlic?   It can't be done.  J/K


----------



## Oldvine (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't have a good suggestion on the beef.  I can only mention what I do.  If I know guests have an aversion to a certain food item I find a tasty recipe that does not include that item.  I rarely have good luck altering a recipe that I've developed to be a favorite.  Since my own husband won't eat onions, many of my recipes are heavy into garlic.  I would be at sea looking for a roast beef recipe with no garlic.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 31, 2010)

Oldvine said:


> I don't have a good suggestion on the beef.  I can only mention what I do.  If I know guests have an aversion to a certain food item I find a tasty recipe that does not include that item.  I rarely have good luck altering a recipe that I've developed to be a favorite.  Since my own husband won't eat onions, many of my recipes are heavy into garlic.  I would be at sea looking for a roast beef recipe with no garlic.



I could get by without garlic for one meal, but to have to cook without onions forever would be just too much.  You have my sympathy Oldvine, and welcome to DC........we're happy to have you join us.


----------



## Oldvine (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks, sometimes I need some sympathy and appreciate all I can get.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 31, 2010)

Oldvine said:


> ...Since my own husband won't eat onions, many of my recipes are heavy into garlic. I would be at sea looking for a roast beef recipe with no garlic.


 
WOW!  If Shrek hadn't liked onions, he wouldn't have become Mr. PrincessFiona, no matter how sparkly and blue his eyes were.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 31, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> WOW!  If Shrek hadn't liked onions, he wouldn't have become Mr. PrincessFiona, no matter how sparkly and blue his eyes were.





If my Stirling hadn't liked garlic, I doubt we would be married.


----------



## Oldvine (Oct 31, 2010)

It was the bell bottoms, tailor made.  I fell for the sailor suit before I knew about the onion dislike.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 31, 2010)

Oldvine said:


> It was the bell bottoms, tailor made.  I fell for the sailor suit before I knew about the onion dislike.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 31, 2010)

Oldvine said:


> It was the bell bottoms, tailor made. I fell for the sailor suit before I knew about the onion dislike.


 
Must be something about those Navy guys...mine was a sailor, too!


----------



## aldei (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks heaps guys for your responses. must admit I find it hard to cook without garlic as it enhances the flavour so well. might try some extra herbs with my usual marinade. I usually marinate overnight in 1/2 cup red wine, seeded mustard, garlic & fresh thyme & it comes out brilliantly.


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 2, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Scotch fillet = ribeye roast.
> 
> A good cut of meat that needs little or no help. Salt and pepper the exterior and roast.


 
You beat me to it, Andy. 

Cheaper cuts of meat need marinade. Not yours, Aldel.


----------



## gage (Dec 30, 2010)

herbs of province is all you need--check "Jacques pepin celebrates" (I think )---checked it Page 195 TNT Ps if you get have a roast in the suggested size you won't trust taking it out of the oven at 87 F internal -it really does go on to 125 F on it's own. Just did one last week ,I'd suggest Waldorf -celeriac salad with that -Gage
I'd never marinate a rib roast


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 31, 2010)

Rib Roast? I'd go with kosher salt and coarse cracked pepper. That's it, thats all you need.  Be sure to make yourself a side dish loaded with garlic, so you can enjoy it if you like it.


----------



## megamark (Feb 1, 2011)

You could always do an Asian Marinade:
soy sauce, ginger, sugar, wasabi?, sesame oil, and onions.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice coating of Lipton onion soup mix. Preheat oven to 500F, pop it in for 5 minutes and then reduce temp to 200F. Cook 1 hour per pound at 200F. The roast will be a perfect medium rare. I've used this method with cheap roasts and standing rib roast.

Craig


----------



## JCW (Dec 24, 2011)

CraigC said:
			
		

> Nice coating of Lipton onion soup mix. Preheat oven to 500F, pop it in for 5 minutes and then reduce temp to 200F. Cook 1 hour per pound at 200F. The roast will be a perfect medium rare. I've used this method with cheap roasts and standing rib roast.
> 
> Craig



Trying this out tomorrow!


----------



## Bigjim68 (Dec 24, 2011)

If you are doing anything with the pan drippings, you could divide them and make 2 sauces, I with garlic and one without.


----------



## Addie (Dec 26, 2011)

One can NEVER have too much garlic or butter


----------



## Addie (Dec 26, 2011)

Oldvine said:


> It was the bell bottoms, tailor made. I fell for the sailor suit before I knew about the onion dislike.


 

Ther is something about a uniform....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 26, 2011)

Those Navy guys are all ooohhh!!!!  I landed one myself.


----------

